# Switch Panel Consolidation



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

New Wire Marine makes custom panels


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Just Get an AMarine or DC Distribution rocker switch panel off Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/Amarine-made-Aluminium-Circuit-Waterproof-AM62-PN-LB8Z/dp/B00M3O6JXS/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=amarine+switch+panels&qid=1554929199&s=gateway&sr=8-5 

They have various sizes (switch holes) and some with chargers. (like mine below)

I've rigged a few boats with these. You can pull the switches that come with them out and replace with Momentary On/Off/On reversing switches for your tabs and jack plate.

I didn't like the white stripe on mine, so I pulled all the switches and painted it with some black epoxy paint. Here's one custom panel I did ...added a blue indicator light for my charging system.


----------

